# Old rod & reel combo's (pics added)



## FishingBuds (Dec 31, 2008)

Where can I find how old my rod & reels I have, I picked up a few the other day

I found out how old my shakespear is(1969) but I can’t find out for the others? 

I have picked off all the markings I can so here it is

Old Daiwa 6400 USA patent no. 2828088 at 5’ rod

my little favorite Zebco 17 3’ 6” rod 

Zebco 202 4’ 5” rod

Not looking to sell them just like to know how old they are.

My battery's are charging for my camera so I'll have to post pics later


----------



## Wooly Curltail (Dec 31, 2008)

You can run any patent on the US Patent & Trademark Office site. That will give you the date of the Daiwa patent.
https://patft.uspto.gov/netahtml/PTO/srchnum.htm


----------



## slim357 (Jan 1, 2009)

Is the daiwa 6400, a spin cast reel, or are you talkin about a rod? If its the reel id guess it was made in the 70's. Cant really tell you much about the zebcos I think the company started in the late 40's early 50's, but thats about all i know


----------



## Waterwings (Jan 1, 2009)

Here's some contact info for Zebco: https://www.zebco.com/common/contact.html

ZEBCO: *ZE*ro hour *B*omb *CO*mpany


----------



## FishingBuds (Jan 1, 2009)

Ok guys I'll try it here's some pics of them





here's the Daiwa




Check out its old wraps




The one I like Old Zebco 17, I had one of these when I was 8 or 9




Old zebco 202




And the old shakespear it a 1969(found out that one)





They all seem to have the origanle rods. If anyone already knows the years or finds them thierselves please post it for me  

I love stuff like this, I might post my old Hercules AMF bike.


----------



## FishingBuds (Jan 1, 2009)

anyone else got a old rod & reel pic?


----------



## Waterwings (Jan 1, 2009)

Cool collection FB!

Here's the 1 old rod & reel I own, but I don't use it:

It's a 1904 3-piece metal rod w/cork handle, metal butt cap, mated to an old baitcasting reel. The info on the reel states "Tripart" #581 reel, with the first patent date on it being 11/15/1904, and the others being 12/27/1904, 6/20/1905, 3/5/1907, and 8/3/1909. Under the reel seat the stamping states A.F. Meisselbach MFG. Co., Elyria, Ohio, USA, 80 Yards. Overall length of rod is 56". The stamping on the metal part of the reel handle states "Nuvalu, Insured, USA Company, Chicago":


----------



## shamoo (Jan 2, 2009)

Mr. WW, is that old linen line on the reel?


----------



## shamoo (Jan 2, 2009)

Mr. FishingBuds, thats some pretty neat outfits you have there.


----------



## FishingBuds (Jan 2, 2009)

Thanks Shamoo  still tryen to find out the years, I saw a 202 like mine on ebay and the guy said 1950's??? I don't think its that old but, it looked just like it.



Wow thats cool WW, 1904 :shock: man the stories it could tell :lol: 

that sucker is over 100 years old and looks in better shape than me :lol: 

cool stuff, I also have an old red ABU Ambassadeur 5000 4 Screw. By the serial no. its mid 60's, 
I found someone to rebuild it and I still use it to this day, it has line rash and such but its still a smooth reel.













Not to many know how they affected the reel industry back in 1952 when they brought this baby on board. Of course I didn't either untill I read up on it  :lol: 

anyone els got a pic of an old reel and rod??


----------



## Waterwings (Jan 2, 2009)

shamoo said:


> Mr. WW, is that old linen line on the reel?




I'm not sure what type of line it is. It's definitely not mono, flouro, or braid. I can't descibe it, but it reminds me of very small diameter para-cord, but without the nylon feel to it. I failed to ask the fella I bought it from, which was stupid on my part.


----------



## CTAngler481 (Jan 3, 2009)

Waterwings said:


> shamoo said:
> 
> 
> > Mr. WW, is that old linen line on the reel?
> ...




I noticed the same kind of line on my grandpas old reels. Pretty interesting stuff, it's like if you mix braid and flouro, but it's quite stiff.


----------



## Andy (Feb 20, 2009)

I've got an old baitcaster, Ocean City model 999, made in Philadelphia. And I have 2 old Johnson's I'll try and post up pics tomorrow, can't find the dang usb cable... LOL


----------



## FishingBuds (Feb 21, 2009)

Andy said:


> I've got an old baitcaster, Ocean City model 999, made in Philadelphia. And I have 2 old Johnson's I'll try and post up pics tomorrow, can't find the dang usb cable... LOL




cool


----------



## Andy (Feb 28, 2009)

Found it.  

Ocean City 999















Johnson 088










Johnson Century


----------



## Waterwings (Feb 28, 2009)

Cool ! 8)


----------



## FishingBuds (Feb 28, 2009)

awsome 8)


----------

